
Lockheed takes next step in moving F-16 production to India - dharmach
http://www.bizjournals.com/washington/news/2016/10/21/lockheed-takes-next-step-in-moving-f-16-production.html
======
dragonbonheur
All that outsourcing business is working very well for the senators and
congressmen who receive campaign funds and other perks from Lockheed :)

[http://www.opensecrets.org/usearch/?q=lockheed](http://www.opensecrets.org/usearch/?q=lockheed)

